# Berufsbilder



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

*Hallo Community,*

in diesem Thread soll es um Berufsbilder gehen.
Sicherlich weiß ich, genauso wie viele andere das es
etliche Bücher, Zeitschriften, Internet Seiten gibt,
auf denen beschrieben wird was man im Beruf XY zutun hat.

Aber hier möchte ich wissen,
was *IHR* in eurem Beruf macht, d.h. es wird nicht
die Theorie eines Berufs erklärt, sondern wie er in der
Praxis aussieht.

Da gleiche Berufe von Betrieb zu Betrieb unterschiedlich
aussehen können, ist es nicht schlimm wenn ein Beruf
mehrfach vorkommt, im gegenteil:

Man kann denn Arbeitsalltag miteinander vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich freue mich auf Zahlreiche Posts,

Ciliu/Matze


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Februar 2008)

Ich bin Antiquariat, mit 25, und habe somit einen Beruf mit dem die meisten nur irgendwelche alten Männer verbinden, die in dunklen Buchhandlungen in den hinteren Ecken der Stadt hocken und mit der Zeit genauso riechen wie die Bücher die er verkauft. 

Aber dem ist nicht so denn das ist ein super Job, denn wenn man es kann, was einiger Übung und auch ein gewisses Interesse für die Schönheit der alten Bücher vorhanden sein muss, denn man verdient nach eine kurzen Investitionsphase relativ viel Geld. Ich arbeite nur vom Computer aus, also nur von zu hause, kenne aber auch eine der typischen Antiquariaten und handele auch mit diese. Man muss manchmal um 20:30 am Samstag abend am Computer sein um irgendein bestimmtes Buch zu ersteigern und das kann manchmal ziemlich stressen besonders wenn man eigentlich lieber mit Freunden in einer Bar säße anstatt jetzt schon wieder irgendein Buch zu kaufen. Dafür kann man ansonsten ziemlich viel nebenbei machen, sei es nun WoW zocken oder in einem unter anderem auch diesen Forum zu schreiben. 

Mir macht dieser Beruf sehr viel Freude, besonders deswegen weil ich mich auch an den mehr oder weniger älteren Büchern erfreuen kann. Niemand der dieses Interesse nicht besitzt sollte diesen Beruf nicht ergreifen, denn er wird damit sonst nie glücklich werden.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

Genau solche Posts wollte ich hier haben
SUPER! danke!


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Genau solche Posts wollte ich hier haben
> SUPER! danke!



Danke und ich hoffe auch, dass noch mehr solche Posts wie meiner kommen würde mich nämlich auch interessieren.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe vor nach meinen 2 Jahren Berufsschule
in die Personalentwicklung zu gehen, bzw. mich dahin
hochzuarbeiten. Allerdings muss man auch nach alternativen
ausschau halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

naja ich erzähl ma bisle wat von meinem job
ich bin informatiker (ausbildung atm noch) 

naja was mach ich? 
Telefon Support (Teil der Lehre) Abnehmen und evtl gleich helfen oder weiter geben.
Vor Ort sprich bei den mitarbeitern pc konfiguerern / reparieren naja das halt ;D

pc aufsetzten ect
hardware telefon über ip verkabeln (mit einem switch (poe -- google erklärt euch das )) und dort halt im schrank umpatchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



server warten (mail .. server problem dann kleiner beschreib .. out of memory oder so .. reparieren)
server aufsetzten und konfigurieren (kommt im 3ten jahr)

programmieren (nur in der schule da ich keine lehre mit applikation mache) 
also sowas hier
int main()
{
{
printf("Hallo");
}
system(pause);
}
das gibt dann auf der dos box aus : hallo 

dann noch sql datenbanken (access kennt ihr sicher von windows da kann man das machen ;D)

naja bin erst im 1.5 jahre dabei und kommt noch einiges wie java/flash ect 

ich finde es sehr abwechslungsreich da man nicht nur das eine macht naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fals ihr fragen habt .. sagts einfach oder pm


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

super hört sich ned schlecht an!!


----------



## Deadlift (3. Februar 2008)

System Admin/Web Developer/Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung

Hab vor einiger Zeit mein Maschinenbau Studium abgebrochen und ne Ausbildung bei einem großen Münchner Spiele Publisher angefangen (danke liebe Studiengebühren >_<).

Hauptaufgabe ist eigentlich Anwendungsentwicklung, sprich "GM Tools", Statistik Tools, Payment Systeme aber auch "normale" Web Entwicklung wie HTML Newsletter, Web Content erweitern, Tool Admin (Nagios z.B.) etc.
(PHP, Ruby'on'Rails, HTML, Java, Flash, Python, SQL, was sonst noch so hergeht)

Dazu kommen einige System Admin bezogenen Tätigkeiten.
Warten der Game/Web/Application Server (Linux/Windows), unserer Firewalls, Datenbankadministration, Büronetzwerk etc.

Ab nächsten Dienstag stehtn 3 Tägiger Arbeits-Besuch bei unserm Serverhoster in Frakfurt an.

Was natürlich noch dazu kommt: Potentielle Neuerwerbungen "Beta testen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*seinen Beta Ordner streichelt*

War sicher nicht alles, aber denke ihr bekommt nen Eindruck.

Momentan wüsste ich keinen Job den ich lieber machen würde.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

hört sich interessant aber durchaus anstrengend an :-)


----------



## Jácks (3. Februar 2008)

Oh nein,sie haben einen Thread gefunden wo Lurock nicht posten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

> Oh nein,sie haben einen Thread gefunden wo Lurock nicht posten darf




du hast hier anscheinend auch nix zusuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (3. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hört sich interessant aber durchaus anstrengend an :-)


Arbeitszeit sind ~10 Stunden am Tag ja, wenns dumm kommt (Serverabstürze etc.) auch mal am WE.
Community will schließlich auch am WE zocken und zahlen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. 
Minastirit, sag nie du bist "Informatiker".
Jeder der in der Informatik zu tun hat oder der sich damit auskennt merkt sofort das du deinen Bereich nichtmal nennen kannst und wendet sich ab.

Informatik umfasst soviel das kann man niemals alles abdecken, darum ist intern einer der "Informatiker" ist, sicher keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke du wirst auch Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwickler oder - Systemintegration sein.
Dann bezeichne dich als Anwendungsentwickler oder Systemintegrator, keine Kritik nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.

Das ist wie wenn ein Postler seinen Beruf als "Beamter" beschreibt, ebenso ein Polizist.
Damit weißte 0 was der wirklich macht, denke du verstehst was ich meine.


Genauson böses Faul wie einer der HTML/PHP entwickelt und sagt er "programmiert" Webseiten. 
Die sind auch gleich unten durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (3. Februar 2008)

Hm,
der beruf wär nix für mich..ich brauch feste arbeitszeiten
und strukturen, arbeitsabläufe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piloria (3. Februar 2008)

hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich habe im august eine lehre als pharma-assistentin angefangen,d.h. ich arbeite in einer apotheke.
bei mir sieht ein normaler tag im ersten lehrjahr so aus:

1. verkaufstische reinigen - ziemlich öde,aber wichtig...muss ja sauber sein so ne apo

2. die lieferung auspacken - d.h. etwa 50 artikel mit bestimmter anzahl scannen, verfallsdatum eingeben und dann etikettieren

3. geld einzahlen, post holen und frühstück für die kollegen holen - alles in einem marsch und mal ein bisschen kontakt zu aussenwelt

4. die ware in die regale räumen - alles mit grosser sorgfalt und das neue schön nach hinten packen

5. überzählige ware ins lager räumen - manchmal zum verzweifeln,weils echt nen mini-lager ist

6. regale auffüllen

dann hab ich ne stunde mittag und alles fängt am nachmittag wieder von vorne an.
wenn viel los ist heisst es für mich:  ab an den verkaufstisch und ich gebe leuten mittelchen gegen alle möglichen wehwehchen,rezepte darf ich allerdings noch nicht bearbeiten.

mein job wird durch das kisten schleppen und so als mittelschwere bis schwere körperliche arbeit eingestuft.womit ich allerdings am anfang die meisten schwierigkeiten hatte war das ewige stehen...mal hinsetzen und däumchen drehn is da nich.

ansonsten darf ich hier und da mal noch so manch blöden auftrag erfüllen.ausserdem bin ich der pc-spezialist,d.h. wenn mal die systeme probleme haben oder sogar ganz ausfallen muss ich das wieder hinbiegen,weil ich mal sowas in der richtung gelernt habe.bisher hab ich alles wieder hinbekommen.

das 1.lehrjahr ist für mich echt nich so toll,aber jetzt, wo ich auch anfangen darf den job wirklich zu machen,d.h. leuten helfen, medikamente verkaufen, kunden beraten und ich in der berufsschule immer mehr lerne was im menschlichen körper eigentlich so abgeht machts total spass.

im 1. lehrjahr biste halt der doofie,aber wie ich hörte ist das wohl überall der fall.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Gut, ich wünsch mir für dich das der Job im 2. Lehrjahr besser wird.
Hört sich aber so an, als wär er für dich hinterher
wirklich gut geeignet, so wie du hier schreibst!

scheinst dich sehr für Bio zu interessieren.
viel erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Ich habe zwar Wirtschaftsinformatiker gelernt und in dem Bereich (Online Portal & Shopentwicklung, Gastronomie Kassensysteme, Rechnungswesen & Finanzbuchhaltungssoftware) die letzten 10 Jahre gearbeitet,
bin jedoch seit letztem Jahr im Telefonsupport gelandet.

Im Prinzip heisst das dass ich um 7 Uhr auf der Arbeit bin bei meiner Schicht. Wenn Kunden anrufen natürlich telefonieren und versuchen zu helfen. Je nachdem was ist muss ich auch mal Sachen recherchieren, nachtesten oder auch an den 2nd Level Support weitergeben.
Bereich ist bei uns Webhosting und zwar der technische Bereich und auch VKS (Rechnungen, Vertragsangelegenheiten, etc.). 
Wenn man gerade keinen Anruf hat bearbeitet man sogenannte Cases (Tickets). Sachen die per E-Mail oder Fax reinkommen oder auch Rückmeldungen von anderen Abteilungen.

Oft genug gibt es auch Sonderprojekte wo Dinge wie z.B. Schulungen vorbereitet werden müssen.

Allgemein ist es sehr abwechslungsreich, man lernt einiges und was mir persönlich wichtig ist: Wir haben ein gutes Arbeitsklima (was in meiner letzten Firma definitiv nicht der Fall war).


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Arbeitszeit sind ~10 Stunden am Tag ja, wenns dumm kommt (Serverabstürze etc.) auch mal am WE.
> Community will schließlich auch am WE zocken und zahlen können.
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja ich mache eine Ausbildung zum Informatiker mit Generalistik ausbildung <-- steht so da^^
Ausserdem ja Informatiker mit allem drum und drann kann keiner .. sonst wär ich nun Reich.
Fachinformatiker klang aber zu weit find ich (Bin ja noch in der Ausbildung) Systemtechnik (Server und so)

Falsche wortwahl aber naja bei mir nennt sich das Informatiker mit Generalistik ausbildung (sowas wie ein Druide ;D alles etwas aber nur etwas Richtig *g*) In der Schule lern ich C++/Java im Kurs Flash und in der Firma Systemtechnik /Admin ;d


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

nochmal für ganz besonders dumme bitte :-)


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich bin 23. Ich mache eine Aubildung zur Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation in einem Computersystemhaus und bin im 2. Lehrjahr.

Ich habe eine 40 Std. Woche. Ich gehe 2 Mal die Woche zur Berufsschule. Im Betrieb gehören Rechnungsstellung, Telefondienst, und die allgemeine Buchhaltung zu meinen Aufgaben. Ich muss auch Kunden betreuen und Verkäufe tätigen. Die Barkasse hab ich auch unter meinen Händen. Ab und zu fahre ich auch mal was zu unseren Technikern raus mit dem Firmenwagen. Hab also Abwechslung. Meine Arbeit kann ich unterm Tag selbst einteilen. Überstunden können auch mal vorkomen, ist aber eher selten. Ist nichts wirklich aufregendes, aber mir macht es Spaß, da ich in einem super Betrieb arbeite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab bestimmt was vergessen, aber dafür gibt es ja den Edit- Knopf.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

das nenn ich mal Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


super arbeit, aber man muss seeehr viel denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> das nenn ich mal Informationen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, mir raucht auch manchmal der Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

^.^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

der Thread ist sehr interessant,was machst du eigentlich Ciliu?Also hast du schon was festes gefunden?


----------



## Huntara (4. Februar 2008)

Seid fast 4 Jahren bin ich in einem Kölner Forschungsinstitut als CTA (Clinical Trial Assistant) tätig. Ich helfe und unterstütze all unsere Monitore (Ansprechpartner unser Prüfärzte) und muss zugleich dafür sorgen, das in einer Studie die Patienten pünktlich ihre Medikation bekommen.

Da die Studie bald ausläuft und ich innerhalb der Firma ein Angebot bekommen habe, werde ich in ca. 1 - 2 Wochen als Trial Master File Managerin "umbenannt". Ich muss Kenntnisse über die Verträge haben, wissen was noch fehlt, da zum Ende jeder Studie für unseren Sponsor alles komplett sein muss. Nebenbei unterstütze ich auch nach wie vor unsere Monitore.

Vielleicht noch wissenswert: Wir haben Studien in denen Patienten Medikamente testen, natürlich auf freiwilliger Basis. Nur so kann die Medizin fortschreiten.


----------



## Huntara (4. Februar 2008)

sry, für Doppelpost....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

> der Thread ist sehr interessant,was machst du eigentlich Ciliu?Also hast du schon was festes gefunden?



Ne, wie gesagt - ich versuch in die Personalentwicklung aufzusteigen..
abererstmal Schule fertig machen :-)


----------



## Gamerhenne (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin Sachbearbeiterin für Rehatechniken in einem Sanitätshaus. 

Das ist kein Lernberuf, zu dem man eine Ausbildung machen kann..man kommt einfach irgendwann rein und macht dann eben seine Berufserfahrungen. Ich bin inzwischen etwa 10 Jahre dabei. Am ehesten könnte man es mit "Kauffrau im Gesundheitswesen" vergleichen.

Zu mir kommen Leute, die nach einem Unfall oder einer Krankheit bestimmte Hilfsmittel benötigen
z.B. Querschnittsgelähmte, die auf einen Rollstuhl oder so angewiesen sind.
In dem Beruf gibts 3 große Bereiche, die Altersversorgung, die sich auf alte und demente Leute konzentriert, die Aktivversorgungen ( das sind jüngere Leute nach Unfällen, die noch aktiv am Leben teilnehmen wollen ) und der Orthopädische Bereich ( Prothesen, Beinschienen und so weiter ) 

Der Job ist sehr vielseitig, aber auch sehr anstrengend, da grade die Abwicklung der Kostenfragen mit den Krankenkassen sehr zäh laufen kann. Ich bin dafür zuständig, die ganzen Kosten zu klären, das Hilfsmittel ( z.B Rollstuhl, Treppenfahrzeuge, Badewannenlifter, Hebelifter etc etc. ) zu bestellen und danach mit den Kassen abzurechnen. 
Man kommt sehr viel in Kontakt mit körper- und auch geistig behinderten Menschen, was einerseits sehr interessant, andererseits auch sehr traurig sein kann, weil man täglich mit teilweise schlimmen Krankheiten ( wie z.B. 4-jährigen Zwillingen im Wachkoma ) konfrontiert wird. Da sollte man die Nerven behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist auch ein sehr "schneller" Job, da immer alles hoppla  hopp gehen muss  ( die Leute können oft nicht warten und brauchen ihre Sachen dringend ) da muss man auch gewisses Organisationstalent haben und vorallem sehr belastbar sein. 

Trotz all diesem mache ich meinen Job sehr gerne, ich liebe ihn gerade zu und hoffe, dass ich das noch länger machen darf. Irgendwann weiss man halt selber ( ohne jetzt eingebildet zu sein ) WAS man kann und wo man helfen kann, und das ist einfach ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

WoW!
solangsam gehts hier vorran im Thread,
hab bisher nix schlechtes von euren
Berufen gehört, weiter so leute!


----------



## Gwynny (5. Februar 2008)

Rinnan schrieb:


> Ich bin Sachbearbeiterin für Rehatechniken in einem Sanitätshaus.
> 
> Das ist kein Lernberuf, zu dem man eine Ausbildung machen kann..man kommt einfach irgendwann rein und macht dann eben seine Berufserfahrungen. Ich bin inzwischen etwa 10 Jahre dabei. Am ehesten könnte man es mit "Kauffrau im Gesundheitswesen" vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Wow hab Respekt vor Deinem Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich wär allein schon psychisch garnicht so belastbar glaube ich. Da kommt man doch bestimmt mit harten Schicksalen in Kontakt. 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wow hab Respekt vor Deinem Job
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




könnt ich auch nicht ;d hab ja schon probleme mit leuten die ne gehbehinderung haben .. da kommt es dir immer so doof vor wenn du im zug sitzt und der dich so ankukt ..

Krankenschweister/artzt u.s.w sind nur was für leute die stark belastbar sind


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> könnt ich auch nicht ;d hab ja schon probleme mit leuten die ne gehbehinderung haben .. *da kommt es dir immer so doof vor wenn du im zug sitzt und der dich so ankukt ..
> *
> Krankenschweister/artzt u.s.w sind nur was für leute die stark belastbar sind


Das kommt mir aber auch komisch vor, entweder er war blind oder er hatte ne Knarre im Rücken,
aber freiwillig macht das niemand!


----------



## Minati (5. Februar 2008)

Ich arbeite zur Zeit als Sekretärin in einer Immobilienfirma.

Mein Tätigkeitsgebiet ist folgendes:
- Kunden telefonate entgegen nehmen
- Expertisen erstellen
- alles für einen Immobilienkauf vorbereiten
- Kundenbriefe erstellen und Diktate
- vorbereitende Buchhaltung

Gelernt hatte ich: Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation. Alles in allem hatte mir der Job am Anfang Spaß gemacht. Aber mittlerweile ist dem nicht mehr so. Nicht, weil das Arbeitsklima nicht stimmt oder so. Aber ich kann mich mit diesem Job und der Vorgehensweise des Unternehmens nicht identifizieren.

Deswegen werde ich mich wieder neu bewerben. Am liebsten wäre mir Piercerin oder halt eine Ausbildung als EHK im Tattoostudio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich mich wieder neu bewerben. Am liebsten wäre mir Piercerin oder halt eine Ausbildung als EHK im Tattoostudio
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg dabei  
Ist doch mal was ganz neues und auch mutig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg dabei
> Ist doch mal was ganz neues und auch mutig.
> 
> LG Gwynny



jap viel Erfolg!


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich arbeite zur Zeit als Sekretärin in einer Immobilienfirma.
> 
> Mein Tätigkeitsgebiet ist folgendes:
> - Kunden telefonate entgegen nehmen
> ...



Hmm naja Tattoo Studio würd auch geil klingen aber weis ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist schon realtiv schwer (machste was falsch oder so dann ist nicht nur ein paar papiere sondern dann freut sich einer ned ..

Aber Gl & Hf


----------



## Ciliu (6. Februar 2008)

> Hmm naja Tattoo Studio würd auch geil klingen aber weis ned  ist schon realtiv schwer (machste was falsch oder so dann ist nicht nur ein paar papiere sondern dann freut sich einer ned ..
> 
> Aber Gl & Hf



deswegen lernt mans ja auch, das man nix falsch macht.
Oder ne, halt - da muss man doch nur so nen kurs machen oder?


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> deswegen lernt mans ja auch, das man nix falsch macht.
> Oder ne, halt - da muss man doch nur so nen kurs machen oder?



was willste da gross lernen? .. ist eher parkatische arbeit das sind nur kurse wo man das lernt .. vlt noch bisle wissen über farbe und so aber das wars dann auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und verkaufen ect kann sie ja schon


----------



## Minati (7. Februar 2008)

Um Tätowierer zu werden musst du aber schon künstlerisch begabt sein. Du kannst nicht einfach so als Tätowierer anfangen. Beim Piercer ist das was anderes, da kann man eine Ausbildung anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Um Tätowierer zu werden musst du aber schon künstlerisch begabt sein. Du kannst nicht einfach so als Tätowierer anfangen. Beim Piercer ist das was anderes, da kann man eine Ausbildung anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nunja ;d du musst ja machen was der kunde will .. aber damit mein ich ja auch kurs wie man es macht muss man so oder so machen

nur keine 4 jährige ausbildung oder so


----------



## Minati (7. Februar 2008)

Piercer und Tätowierer ist kein staatlich anerkannter Beruf. Es gibt zwar schon diverse Kurse, wo einem ein bisschen was über's Piercen beigebracht wird. Aber ne richtige Ausbildung gibt es da nicht wirklich.

Und beim Tätowieren erst recht nicht ;(

Ich seh grad, dass ich mir selbst widerspreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Piercer und Tätowierer ist kein staatlich anerkannter Beruf. Es gibt zwar schon diverse Kurse, wo einem ein bisschen was über's Piercen beigebracht wird. Aber ne richtige Ausbildung gibt es da nicht wirklich.
> 
> Und beim Tätowieren erst recht nicht ;(
> 
> ...




Hihi ;D
ahja ot: der rest macht nix? .. schon schlimm nur 5 leute etwa die Arbeiten ;D
Kommt schon bisle was posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Hihi ;D
> ahja ot: der rest macht nix? .. schon schlimm nur 5 leute etwa die Arbeiten ;D
> Kommt schon bisle was posten
> 
> ...



Ist schon lustig, dass hier nur so wenige Leute posten, wo doch sonst alles so schreibwütig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Ist schon lustig, dass hier nur so wenige Leute posten, wo doch sonst alles so schreibwütig sind



liegt wohl daran,
das es mal ein vernünftiger Thread ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> liegt wohl daran,
> das es mal ein vernünftiger Thread ist oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, sowas qualitativ gutes bringt die gleich hemmungslos durcheinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

würde auch gerne was posten,
aber da ich noch nicht arbeite...(auch irgendwie zum glück)

erstmal die Wirtschaftsschule hinter mich bringen,
ggf. IB und dann WG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> würde auch gerne was posten,
> aber da ich noch nicht arbeite...(auch irgendwie zum glück)
> 
> erstmal die Wirtschaftsschule hinter mich bringen,
> ...



Aber Du gehst wenigstens nicht blind aus der Schule und denkst schon mal drüber nach.
Find ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Aber Du gehst wenigstens nicht blind aus der Schule und denkst schon mal drüber nach.
> Find ich klasse
> 
> Lg Gwynny



ich war vor einem 3/4 jahr noch blind.
2x Sitzen geblieben, aber jetzt hab ichs gerafft :-)

ich muss auch was tun, denn: aufs BEJ geh ich nicht,
da sind nur die absoluten sorry.. loser, kinders, etc..
und tjo.. ausbildung dafür fühl ich mich noch nich bereit.
und aufgrund meiner körperlichen einschränkungen kann ich
sowieso nur einen kaufmännischen beruf ergreifen,
->Mittlere Reife neeed


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich war vor einem 3/4 jahr noch blind.
> 2x Sitzen geblieben, aber jetzt hab ichs gerafft :-)
> 
> ich muss auch was tun, denn: aufs BEJ geh ich nicht,
> ...




Was hast denn du für einschränkungen? syr wenn ich so doof frag -.-^^
Naja informatik ist kein kaufmännischer beruf aber viel mehr bewegen tut man sich ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 server transportieren kann auch ein anderer ^^


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Was hast denn du für einschränkungen? syr wenn ich so doof frag -.-^^



macht nix. ich fang dann mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Total krumme wirbelsäule (Skoliose)
-Rechtes Auge fast Blind

Daraus folgt: Sehr eingeschränktes räumliches sehen

-Rot/Grün Blindheit,
-Linkes Handgelenk bewegungseingeschränkt
-Zu Kurze sehnen (laufe fast ausschließlich auf zehenspitzen, geht nicht  anders)
-Asthma


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich war vor einem 3/4 jahr noch blind.
> 2x Sitzen geblieben, aber jetzt hab ichs gerafft :-)
> 
> ich muss auch was tun, denn: aufs BEJ geh ich nicht,
> ...


Geht mir genauso, hab schweres Asthma, da kommt auch nur Büro in Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und meine ganzen Knochen wollen nicht wie ich ....
Aber es könnte immer schlimmer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*editier*

Ok dagegen ist meins ja ein Schei**ß!!!!!!!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

Aus den sachen kann man schlussfolgern:

Jegliche Berufe,
bei denen man körperlich arbeiten muss
kann/darf ich nicht machen.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Nunja dann wäre informatiker immer noch ne option 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pc sehen kannst du ja und schreiben auch .. 
vlt eher programmierer da netzwerk mehr mit hin und herlaufen und server umbasteln ect zu tun hat und so ein shit server kann gut und gern ma 80kg sein und das zu 2t ist relativ hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kv ist sicher besser das ist auch ned so anstrengen find ich ;d


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Nunja dann wäre informatiker immer noch ne option  pc sehen kannst du ja und schreiben auch ..
> vlt eher programmierer da netzwerk mehr mit hin und herlaufen und server umbasteln ect zu tun hat und so ein shit server kann gut und gern ma 80kg sein und das zu 2t ist relativ hard
> 
> aber kv ist sicher besser das ist auch ned so anstrengen find ich ;d



hab ich erwähnt das ich ne Konzentrationsschwäche hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(merk die aber garned..)

öhm jain,
programmieren interessiert mir auch fast garnicht.
Logistik bzw. Import Export gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> hab ich erwähnt das ich ne Konzentrationsschwäche hab?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Import Export macht meine Mutter .. bzw Export
Ist relativ schwer (musst dir so doofe sachen merken was alle s rauf muss auf die forumlare ect)
aber ist ansonsten relativ spannend ;d naja machst halt oft das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw was noch gut ist 
WEIN Önologe <-- my vata ^^
Du darfst wein Trinken gehn und an anlässe und musst dich auch jenachdem mit import auskennen .. weine testen und so ^^


----------



## Gwynny (8. Februar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ich war vor einem 3/4 jahr noch blind.
> 2x Sitzen geblieben, aber jetzt hab ichs gerafft :-)
> 
> ich muss auch was tun, denn: aufs BEJ geh ich nicht,
> ...


Aber besser die Einsicht kommt spät als nie. Außerdem hast Du es ja nicht gerade einfach.


----------



## Ciliu (8. Februar 2008)

> Aber besser die Einsicht kommt spät als nie. Außerdem hast Du es ja nicht gerade einfach.



sagen wirs so: 2 jahre falscher umgang


----------



## Fauzi (8. Februar 2008)

Bin als Geräteinformartiker in einem Computer-Shop angestellt, fühle mich aber als Mehrzweck-Bimbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von dem her sollten alle wissen wie man Kehricht beseitigt und Böden aufnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Minastirit (8. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Bin als Geräteinformartiker in einem Computer-Shop angestellt, fühle mich aber als Mehrzweck-Bimbo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh dann hast du nummer 4 des informatikers gewählt ^^ der verkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei was denn? steg? media mark? 
Also wie man boden aufnimmt weis ich ned und kehricht hab ic seit 2 jahren nicht weggemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jap wir haben putzkraft)
Kommt halt immer auf den Betrieb an wie die lehre so ist


----------

